# Don't neglect your wipers...PFYC offers 2 superior options



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Featured Product - Rain-X and PIAA wiper blades at PFYC.com*

With lots of rain and snow either here or on the way, we wanted to remind you to check and replace (if necessary) your car's wiper blades. It's nicer to do the job while the weather is still cooperative rather than realizing you need new blades while you're halfway to work on a snowy morning!

PFYC's longstanding favorite, the PIAA Super Silicone wiper blades we offer resist squeak and drag and will last a lot longer than your standard store-bought blades, saving you money in the long run and keeping you from having to change your wipers as often as before. They're built to resist very hot or very cold temperatures and also damage from the sun's UV rays.

Our newest option, Rain-X Latitude blades, are contoured to follow the curve of your windshield instead of straight like most blades, and are made from graphite coated rubber for a smooth, chatter-free wipe every time. The frame is designed to prevent ice and snow build-up by eliminating exposed metal components like traditional blades do, and will stick to your windshield better under adverse conditions than many others on the market.

Click here to visit our wiper blades and place your order:

----------------

*PIAA Super Silicone Wiper Blades*






----------------

*Rain-X Latitude Windshield Wiper Blades*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Well you be at Nationals next year cause Portland isn't that far from you is it??*Les


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Mike lives in Portland - I'm not sure if he plans to be there or not.


----------

